# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  HN. Cần mượn hoặc thuê thiết bị đo vòng quay của động cơ.

## Luyến

Hi em tìm mãi mà chẳng biết mục mượn hoặc thuê trang thiết bị chuyên dụng ở mục nào. Em post tạm vào đây nếu chưa đúng mục nhờ admin chuyển chủ đề qua đúng chuyên mục Thank.

Em có mấy cái động cơ ac spindle mà thông số bị mất hết. Việc xác định tốc độ V/p rất khó khăn. vì thế nếu mua thiết bị đo về em chỉ dùng 1 lần rồi bỏ đấy mạo  muội lên đây hỏi xem cụ nào có máy đo vòng quay động cơ cho em mượn hoặc cho em thuê lại vài ngày Thank.

----------


## CKD

Chế luon cái máy đo vòng tua cho đúng phong cách DIY bác Luyến ạ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Chế luon cái máy đo vòng tua cho đúng phong cách DIY bác Luyến ạ.


bác nói như vậy máu trong em lại lên đến cổ rồi.  :Big Grin:  nhưng sắt tới em còn phải trả nhiều bài tập quá, bài tập làm bộ atc cho bt30, diy máy khoan từ....
Em cứ mượn hoặc thuê trước bác nào có cho em mượn hoặc thuê vài ngày nếu không có ái cho mượn thì đành phải diy 1 cái bác ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

loại đo tốc độ vòng quay giá tầm 900k thì phải , quen cu sinh viên hoặc tay GV nào làm mấy phòng thí nghiệm bẩu hắn đút túi về dùng nhớ trả là được  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------

